# Terrano steering creak!



## petersmitham (Aug 31, 2007)

I have a 1999 Nissan Terrano II long wheel base turbo diesel which has rather an alarming grinding/creaking noise from the steering/ suspension when full lock is applied.
It sounds a lot like Vincent Price opening the crypt door on Halloween! 
It is worse if I'm travelling faster than walking speed. I have heard the same noise on the same make of vehicle many times while prospective buying. Can anyone shed any light on the cause?


----------



## geesonsbythesea (May 30, 2011)

HI I also have the same fault is this a common issue with Terranos?


----------



## Tom.udge89 (Aug 29, 2021)

Hi did you ever get to the bottom of this I have the same issue


----------

